# HP Photosmart C4385 Wireless Set UP



## ando12 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi. This is my first try at posting , am new to this. My daughter gave me a HP DV9613TX for my birthday in Jan. I just bought a HP C4385 printer and tried to set it up to print wirelessly but could not get it to work, it will print with the USB cable attached but not without. 
I have a 3 wireless modem for internet conection attached through one USB port and a wireless mouse conected to another USB port. 
I rang HP support on their 1300Number and the chap talked me through the install process he was helpfull but a bit hard to understand and ended up saying I would have to use the cable conection as the computer didn't support two wireless conections. I need to know, do I need to by a wireless router or can this be connected some other way. I would be very appreciate for any help or advice I could get . Thanks Ando12


----------



## ando12 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi 
Just got off the phone to HP support for the printer, it is now connected wirelessly through a Ad Hoc network. Would have to thank Peter from the support team for all his help he persevered with me and my lack of computer knowledge till we got it to work so once again Peter thanks Heaps for all your help your a credit to HP. Frank


----------

